# Lord Mercury



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

This site has the info you want:
http://www.archeryarchives.com/
Use the SEARCH function.


----------



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

*Pearson Golden Sovereign Bow Line*



barjdude said:


> I have a recurve that I have been shooting for some time which has two gold medalions that say "Golden Sovereign Mercury Cushion" and the name "Lord Mercury" on it. It's a really big bow and is probably old as far as archery equipment goes. I have not seen another like it. If anyone has one or knows anything about them I would appreciate it. Lokk like some old Ben P's I've seen?


To see the Ben Pearson Golden Sovereign line, visit http://www.archeryarchives.com/ and click on Golden Sovereigh. Best wishes


----------



## tuffshot (Jan 3, 2004)

*Lord Mercury info*

In 1969 the bow could be purchased for $195 there were 2 lengths #7176 was 66" and #7177 was 70" / 25 to 45# @28 inch draw

Pearson also made a hunting model 60" from 40 to 65#
#7346 Mercury Hunter

Also they made a stabilizer for the Lord Mercury called a Merury-Tip Gyro Stabilizer that had a capsule of Mercury on the end. 

Enjoy the bow it is a classic for sure.


----------

